
Twitter's New Redesign - sytelus
https://www.wired.com/story/twitter-website-redesign/
======
remarkEon
Does anyone have a side-by-side of old twitter vs. new twitter? I only use the
desktop app occasionally, and haven't really noticed much of a difference - it
just looks like the mobile site, which seems to be what's expected to ensure a
more uniform experience of the product.

~~~
coffeeling
The new tweets themselves are a little wider and a little taller than the old
ones, but more of them can fit onscreen because the redesign wastes less
vertical screen space when scrolling a tweet feed.

